# Allison stokke pole vaulter



## voorter (Oct 18, 2010)

Allison looks a bit different now, really cant peg down what it is though.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

new pictures



Uploaded with ImageShack.us









Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

Good off season bulk thats what that is, would still root her no probs.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

What a strange first post. Welcome anyway.

I guess she's decided that pole vaulting isn't for her and she wants to hang out with her mates like most young people her age. Enjoy her youth.

Maybe she's injured.

I guess you know her somehow?

P.S : I'd still bang her like a drum. :lol:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> What a strange first post. Welcome anyway.
> 
> I guess she's decided that pole vaulting isn't for her and she wants to hang out with her mates like most young people her age. Enjoy her youth.
> 
> ...


X2 :thumb:


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

strange 1st post but hey......its got chick pics so its all good:thumb:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I've got a pole she can vault.

PURE!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

was this thread started just to criticise her for putting on a bit of weight?


----------



## voorter (Oct 18, 2010)

nope, just thought i would post some updates. She has a wonderful physique imho



hamsternuts said:


> was this thread started just to criticise her for putting on a bit of weight?


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

very strange, don't see the point of highlighting the difference.

haven't decided if you're a tool yet, but i'll keep you posted.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> was this thread started just to criticise her for putting on a bit of weight?


It did cross my mind. The jury's out at the minute.


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

She's hot!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> haven't decided if you're a tool yet, but i'll keep you posted.


You're a tool, but baby I love you!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Looks like she had some boobie implants??

Personally prefered her without if that is case


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Either she is your ex girl friend OR and this is more likely you are a stalker of hers that has been rejected so many times your feelings of love is now one of hatred and anger.

Looks tastey to me in all pictures!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

She is fvcking smoking hot.

How did she end up with considerably smaller bongos later in life?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Here's a crack(ing) photo :lol: :lol:

(shes over 16 right...?)


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Pretty much my ideal female body in the first picture.

Nommm.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

i'm pretty sure these pictures of her being bigger are old because i've seen her college pictures from this year at UCLA (i think) and she is back in awesome shape


----------



## voorter (Oct 18, 2010)

not current, the pics I posted are from 2010



benicillin said:


> i'm pretty sure these pictures of her being bigger are old because i've seen her college pictures from this year at UCLA (i think) and she is back in awesome shape


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

*haven't decided if you're a tool yet*, but i'll keep you posted.


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Pretty much my ideal female body in the first picture.
> 
> Nommm.


So what your saying is you wish you were a female then?! I always had a sneaky suspicion about you G. :whistling:


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Meh I'd still put lovebites on her sh1t


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

pira said:


> So what your saying is you wish you were a female then?! I always had a sneaky suspicion about you G. :whistling:


I'm worried about you if that's what you took from that comment.. :whistling:


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

MillionG said:


> I'm worried about you if that's what you took from that comment.. :whistling:


Oh you dont have to worry about me sweetcheeks, I guess your avi just gives me doubts about which side your batting for!  Yes Alison does have a pretty ideal baby making body though.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I've done some investigating, this is an old viral from 9 or 8 years ago. Bit like light-sabre boy.

Strange it comes up here, maybe lol

Nice ass tho huh


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

pira said:


> Oh you dont have to worry about me sweetcheeks, I guess your avi just gives me doubts about which side your batting for!  Yes Alison does have a pretty ideal baby making body though.


Whichever ply's me with the most free booze, ofcourse.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

no doubt she's lovely, and glad for the opportunity to see her, but none of it makes sense for it to pop up here like that


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Pretty much my ideal female body in the first picture.
> 
> Nommm.


 :thumb: very pleasing physique


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Whichever ply's me with the most free booze, ofcourse.


Haha, true uni student! Question for stalker op, what uni does alison go to? :whistling:


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Just spent a good 15 minutes googling her. Good evening!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

I thought this was going to be another one of those "she used to have a c0ck threads"

Am glad thats not the case as she is very attractive


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

looked 100x better lean


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2009/05/allison-stokke.php


----------



## voorter (Oct 18, 2010)

somewhat agree



 DB said:


> looked 100x better lean


----------

